# Another New Guy



## JackJack (Jan 18, 2011)

I have been asked to come here and introduce myself.  My name is Franklin.  I am a software developer in Kemah Texas area.  I am 42 years old and have a life dream of sailing around the world (we call it cruising).  Just a month ago I knew absolutely nothing about martial arts but I felt by learning a proper style designed for self defense, that would make my cruising life safer, especially since it's not practical to take weapons with me and I will not be able to speak the language of most places I visit.

As you can tell, I have a little flaw in me, that I have a great drive in me to correct things that are wrong and also injustice.  This flaw has gotten me into trouble in the past but nothing I could not handle, however, that is in safe America where I blend in.  In other countries I am a target because I am a white American.

I did my research and have decided on American Kenpo.  I thought a lot about Krav Maga but in the end, I decided American Kenpo was best for my goals (being able to handle myself against a group of 2-4 smaller guys).

I found a great teacher who is teaching me AK and I am enjoying it very much.  I am devoting 5 nights a week for 2-3 years in hopes to become very effective if I ever need it.  One night is class for 2 hours with one being personal instruction.  Two nights in the gym working on speed and strength.  Two nights practicing fundamentals and techniques.

I have come here to learn.  I don't know much, but what I do know, I will voice it if I feel it is different then what is being said here.  If I am wrong, I will admit it and no better way to find out you are wrong then to try to defend your ideas against a group who know more 

I come to you with ideas, my words typed.  I have no weapons but if I am force to defend my ideas, I will use my mind and hands to type words to defend my honor


----------



## Slipper (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi JackJack, welcome to MartialTalk.  My mother and step-father have a sailboat and spend quite a bit of time sailing, though their trips are not far away. I'd say a week is about the longest they have ever been gone.

I wish you peace in your journeys - I've always found that respect and kindness translate well in any language.

All the best to you~


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello Franklin, and welcome to MT!  I look forward to seeing you out on the threads!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome and enjoy the site


----------



## stickarts (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome to MT, I look forward to seeing you in the kenpo forums!


----------

